# Is this a weed or just another type of grass?



## chris lawn (Apr 27, 2021)

I have this grass type plant scattered all throughout my lawn. I'm trying to figure out what it is because the brown part of the plant looks so bad that I would like to eradicate it from my lawn. Does anyone know by looking at the below photos?

My lawn is a mixture of Kentucky Bluegrass and Fescue - I live in the Chicago suburbs.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Could be Nimblewill which is a warm season grass hence it being brown this time of year.


----------



## chris lawn (Apr 27, 2021)

I think you nailed it. Thank you!


----------

